# 120 Rolls of IR Film



## binglemybongle (Sep 8, 2006)

I may be way behind the times and possibly the 7000th person to ask but is there any IR film now being made, by anyone available, on 120 rolls?

If not, does anyone know of a stockpile anywhere?

If not, does anyone have any they're willing to sell?


This question is probably the most ridiculous of all!


----------



## Torus34 (Sep 8, 2006)

The films are available in the US at B&H and Freestyle.  I can see your problem, though.  I've tried Googling for the stuff in the UK and all I get so far are ebay references.


----------



## terri (Sep 8, 2006)

There's no more 120 HIE film, which is THE best IR film around. (I will cry, smash things, and hate the world when Kodak inevitably discontinues it completely. It's going to be an ugly time.) 

There is Maco IR available in 120 (which I believe is repackaged Rollei? I could be wrong there). Off hand I don't know the actual specs, but it's not as high in nanometers as HIE, and it has an antihalation backing, too. You gotta work hard to get that "glow". It's easier to handle for those very reasons, however. 

My husband has spent a long time working with various IR films in 120 format; it's quite possible to get good results, but I can't be bothered. I love the faster speed and superior look of the HIE. As long as it's around, I'll be shooting IR in 35mm, it seems.


----------

